# got the windows tinted today



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

And yes, I know I need to wash the car. The issue with having a black car and living on a gravel road.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks good. What brand tint did you use? Does it give a bluish or a greenish cast?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

llumar ceramic. It's the same kind I put on my 14 LT. I don't see any blueish or greenish tint at all.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

It looks great!


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

Looks nice almost have the same set up on mine except 20% all the way around and black rims


----------



## szendrey13 (Jun 4, 2017)

I went with 5% all the way around including sunroof and windshield brow. Love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks good. I think 35% looks good on a black car - I did the same with my black 2012.

I did the same on the blue one, but ceramic instead (35%, no windshield), and I think it looks amazing. Car seems to stay much cooler in the summer than the black one did as well, which I am quite thankful for.


----------

